# Team Voice Results



## DC Diva (Jul 16, 2022)

Anyone else had the meeting yet?  Our team, well in fact our entire building, results were less than acceptable.  That’s how it was rolled out to us.  And they were surprised?  Really?  Imagine that.  Constant turnover, call ins out of control, and despite all this hiring only the same core group of folks on every key expected to manage the extra work.  Those same groups also seem to be the only ones held to what used to be common expectations.  Reliability, Productivity, Teamwork comes to mind.  Apparently all the newcomers who pretty much get whatever they want, weren’t enough positives to offset what those of us that do the work really think.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jul 16, 2022)

Every startup meeting basically says that.  Drink water.  Safety non negotiables are a thing we pretend to care about.  Please show up for work. Do better because you guys suck and we see you standing around doing nothing but we avoid that area because were too scared to confront a group of felons and don't want to single the wrong one out and have bad stuff happen.  You performers and ones not on productivity need to help those that can't meet productivity achieve their expected numbers. Cause we're a team and they're going to VLE and you'll get stuck finishing the work that you decided to help them with.  Go Team.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jul 16, 2022)

Since we have less than a dozen TM/TLs left that actually took the survey I doubt we'll even get a notice the results are in...


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jul 17, 2022)

Our results were good amongst tm’s. Om’s I’m the other hand…..


----------



## Hal (Jul 17, 2022)

No one knows who I report to anymore and I don't have enough direct reports to qualify to get results. Soooooo........ I'm not part of the survey results.


----------



## Luck (Jul 18, 2022)

Hal said:


> No one knows who I report to anymore and I don't have enough direct reports to qualify to get results. Soooooo........ I'm not part of the survey results.


Major problem at my DC too. Nobody knows who reports to who. Information so compartmentalized we are working against ourselves a lot of the time. Too much "why didnt anybody tell me that?!". 
They added too many new leadership roles without clearly defining who owns what and so now the buck keeps getting passed around. 
It would also be helpful if we could hold onto OMs longer than a year.


----------

